# Socks. Exactly what it sounds like.



## dsciulli19 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello MTBR, 

I am looking for a recommendation on socks. I've been wearing out my beloved high crew socks from Head that I got in a 6 pair pack, and it's time for some new socks. I'm looking for a mid-calf to full height THIN sock, i.e. no cushioning. I've checked out Darn Tough, Defeet, and Sock guy, but I'm reluctant to spend $20/pair of socks plus shipping when I can't check them out or try them on for feel.

Also, $20/pair sounds like a lot of money considering this $15 6-pair pack got me through 10 years of riding. However, I'm willing to pay for quality if needed. 

So, what socks do you guys like and recommend? Thanks!

-DS


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Socks often on sale at sierra.com.
Thin sock... I like Swiftwick a lot.


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

You get what you pay for.

Spend the $ and get some good wool socks from Darn Tough.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

defeet


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Socks...
Ask Picard, DJ, or Finch, they should have some good input.

 Kidding.

My in laws like to buy me"funny"socks for Xmas. They usually get the sock guy brand. They are comfy, but I tend to get holes in the toes often .

I've had good luck with NLZwear in the past, they are cheap but comfy. When they were on sale under$2/each.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

I pretty much only wear Darn Tough socks. Really comfortable and durable.

When they do finally get a hole, I send them back and they issue a credit for a brand new pair.

I just sent 5 pairs back a few weeks ago (I wait till I have several pair to return) and had my credit a few days later.

They are awesome and worth every dime.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm going to try a pair of the Darn tough socks. I like they are made in USA.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

Merino wool for me. Outside of that requirement I just keep an eye out for good deals from decent brands. Most of my biking shirts are merino too. I find that nothing breathes and wicks better.


----------



## MTB_Underdog (Jul 8, 2020)

Got my first pair of Smartwool recently, very pleased so far. Feet stay much drier than the generic athletic socks I wore before. Can't comment on longevity yet, but I'll be buying more once my shoulder heals and I'm back on the bike.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

I've got a mix of sockguy, swiftwick, and darn tough. 

Sockguy seems to fall apart the fastest. Swiftwick holds up about a year or so longer and is really nice on hot days, Darn Tough seems to be the most durable so far.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Yup, like to support domestic manufacturing and like Darn Tough. Also have Sock Guy, as others noted, they get puka toe the fastest for me. I also have a coupke Defeets, one is a Mavic logo one i won in a trials contest, holy cow that was more than 20 years ago! I guess i dont use them too much, although i like them, meshy and really breathable.
Oh have some smartwools too, comfy but they seem to wear fast too.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

I have become a big fan of Swiftwick socks. Their Aspire series is nice for warm days. They have lots of options of length, thickness, and material.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Lots of good recommendations here, but I'll throw something different in. I started wearing relatively inexpensive (Amazon) knee-high light-compression socks. These give my legs full coverage (shoes, socks, knee pads, shorts) which has eliminated poison oak and kept my shins happier. Also keeps the sun off. The ones I like tend to buy are cheaper which also means thinner and with better ventilation. Wierd probably, but has worked well for me.


----------



## fftfk (Nov 26, 2020)

Structure said:


> Lots of good recommendations here, but I'll throw something different in. I started wearing relatively inexpensive (Amazon) knee-high light-compression socks. These give my legs full coverage (shoes, socks, knee pads, shorts) which has eliminated poison oak and kept my shins happier. Also keeps the sun off. The ones I like tend to buy are cheaper which also means thinner and with better ventilation. Wierd probably, but has worked well for me.


Agreed. I just go to Dick's sporting goods and buy whatever bulk pack of socks is on sale. My last set is under armour. My typical ride is an 1 1/2 hours and 10 - 15 miles (usually closer to 10) in dry weather only.


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

I have socks from Smartwool, REI, Wigwam/Ultimax, Darn Tough, etc., but my favorites and what I wear maybe 90% of the time are the 6 pair packs of adidas (quarter style for me). I only get them when they are on sale or have a coupon code, and have paid between $7 and $14 for the 6 pairs. They are made in the USA, and as comfortable as any for me. Yeah, they wear out, but at $1 to $2 per pair, who cares? I only need to get another 6 pairs about once a year.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I just purchased 7 pairs of Stance socks. I really like how they fit and feel and the lifetime warranty on them are unequalled. At $14.99 a pair, they are not over priced either when compared to other brands. I just happened upon a Stance store( in the mall in Scottsdale AZ.) where you can try them on and shop lots of styles.
I've used in the past just about every brand including Defeet, Sockguy, Fox, Giro etc.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> I just purchased 7 pairs of Stance socks. I really like how they fit and feel and *the lifetime warranty on them are unequalled*. At $14.99 a pair, they are not over priced either when compared to other brands. I just happened upon a Stance store( in the mall in Scottsdale AZ.) where you can try them on and shop lots of styles.
> I've used in the past just about every brand including Defeet, Sockguy, Fox, Giro etc.


I don't think these guys would agree with you:

Socks Guaranteed for Life - Our Lifetime Warranty | Darn Tough


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> I just purchased 7 pairs of Stance socks. I really like how they fit and feel and the lifetime warranty on them are unequalled. At $14.99 a pair, they are not over priced either when compared to other brands. I just happened upon a Stance store( in the mall in Scottsdale AZ.) where you can try them on and shop lots of styles.
> I've used in the past just about every brand including Defeet, Sockguy, Fox, Giro etc.


Stance is great though honestly I've not used their socks for biking.
But if you know which styles you like their socks are really good and I literally won't wear any other kind of boxer....though again there are particular styles of theirs that I strongly prefer over others of theirs.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

This is what I thought of:


----------



## 74Craig (10 mo ago)

Darn Tough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (May 14, 2007)

swiftwick


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

Tasco makes some amazing socks. These Fantom socks are my new favorite.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

My favorites are some mohair trail socks from a craft shop in that mall on the hill just south of Port Alfred in South Africa.
3 years old now, still looking like new.

Probably doesn't help though


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

FrankS29 said:


> I pretty much only wear Darn Tough socks. Really comfortable and durable.
> 
> When they do finally get a hole, I send them back and they issue a credit for a brand new pair.
> 
> ...


Good to know... I've gone through a few thinner pairs they wear at the heel fast, otherwise love em.


----------



## johnniewalker (Mar 22, 2016)

Love darn tough.


----------



## jeff92123 (Jul 13, 2012)

I've been experimenting lately with different brands and types. I don't have an absolute favorite yet but features important are smooth toe seam, dedicated left and right feet, cuffs that land halfway between my ankle and calf, breathability and moisture wicking capability (of course), and something I guess I'll call medium thickness. So far I've found to get the thickness I like, I need to go with wool type bike socks. I like to feel a little protection over my ankles.

One other criterion is when trying on the socks, rotate your foot in circles at the ankle (don't move your legs - just rotate the foot). There should be minimal bunching up of the sock to the point of creating ripples.

These past all the tests and I got them for $8 from Chain Reaction recently.
Alé Sombra Wool Cycling Socks


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

I will only buy from Ballston.
Best socks for the money, hands down! 








Amazon.com: Ballston Lightweight 80% Merino Wool All Season Quarter Hiking Socks - 4 Pairs for Men and Women(Lunar Gray, S (Fits Women's Shoe 4-6, Youth 1-4)) : Sports & Outdoors


Buy Ballston Lightweight 80% Merino Wool All Season Quarter Hiking Socks - 4 Pairs for Men and Women(Lunar Gray, S (Fits Women's Shoe 4-6, Youth 1-4)): Shop top fashion brands Clothing at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

There are some good recommendations above; however, outway (used to be endur) socks are the best

/thread


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

bdamschen said:


> I've got a mix of sockguy, swiftwick, and darn tough.
> 
> Sockguy seems to fall apart the fastest. Swiftwick holds up about a year or so longer and is really nice on hot days, Darn Tough seems to be the most durable so far.


I was just about to start a thread about this, i have come across a lot of sock guys socks over the past 5 years: races, manufacturing for specific branding i wanted to support, and a few designs i liked to bump an order up for free shipping. I have never had a pair last 2 full years. Yet i still have 20+ year old de feet socks and well used darn tough and smartwool as well. Its a bummer because i like their variety of graphics but enough is enough.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

xcandrew said:


> I have socks from Smartwool, REI, Wigwam/Ultimax, Darn Tough, etc., but my favorites and what I wear maybe 90% of the time are the 6 pair packs of adidas (quarter style for me). I only get them when they are on sale or have a coupon code, and have paid between $7 and $14 for the 6 pairs. They are made in the USA, and as comfortable as any for me. Yeah, they wear out, but at $1 to $2 per pair, who cares? I only need to get another 6 pairs about once a year.


Yes, Adidas Traxion quarter length, often available in multi packs at Costco, target, or Marshalls. I don't think they're made in the US though. They last several years for me.


----------

